# Wait- what's that blue stuff?!



## legalskier (Feb 8, 2012)

:-D


----------



## hammer (Feb 8, 2012)

Stuff that's not coming our way...:sad:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2012)

Flurries with a maximum of 2 inches accumulation unfortunately.


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll be happy with 2" at this point.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

I just saw snow in NYC, man i think i'm going through snowstorm withdrawal lol.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, it's snowing here in the flatlands of Jersey. Grass is covered.  We'll send it your way.


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 8, 2012)

That blue stuff is the tiny wet pebble poo (in NE) that comes after the major solid dump (in CO).


----------



## legalskier (Feb 9, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Ok, it's snowing here in the flatlands of Jersey. Grass is covered..



Woke up to this-






Hey, it's still better than rain.


----------

